# Bidding on Lowes, Homedepot,walmart,sams club



## Flawless (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been plowing for 15 years in Ohio, i do complexs and small lots. I bid by the push for 2-4 inches, 4.1-6 inches, then price per drop on salt and hourly on walks.
These bids are asking for per event price, push, salt drop, walks, everything, lot is not to acumm 2 inches. So it's the same price for a 2 hour event as a 2 day event. Then they are asking for a seasonal price. 
Some ball park numbers would be great and try to explain this format a little better.

Thanks Guys,

Jason


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Dont bother with the bigs one. You most likely wont get them, waste of time. What national company sent you the bid packets?


----------



## Flawless (Aug 5, 2009)

Burkartsplow;793236 said:


> Dont bother with the bigs one. You most likely wont get them, waste of time. What national company sent you the bid packets?


It's lowes, EMI, Brickmen the big companys down here always get the contracts. I figured start biding now maybe in a few years they will be use to seeing the name.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Who is EMI? Do they have a website? Thanks.


----------



## Flawless (Aug 5, 2009)

mullis56;793260 said:


> Who is EMI? Do they have a website? Thanks.


Envirmental Managment Inc. Commerical Groundskeeping


----------



## WMPI (Sep 17, 2009)

*Hotels*

I have sent out about 35 bids some being hotels some being business lots. The larges being 180k sq ft the smalles 17k. Out of 35 bids I have one under contract as of tomorrow. The prices are from $55 an inch to $235. One week left till the start of it all. Am I freaking out for no reason? Am I doing some thing wrong, I think they are good prices and i'm a decent looking guy. Any input?


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

WMPI;832504 said:


> and i'm a decent looking guy. Any input?


Doing anything Friday night?:laughing:


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Chrisxl64;832533 said:


> Doing anything Friday night?:laughing:


When did you change your name from GoldPro?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Just search seasonal pricing and just use it on a large scale. I just got our local Lowes this year for plowing, seasonal contract. Never bid anything that big so it took some time to make sure I had it exact. But there is a lot of information on seasonal pricing in the search function. I have no idea about the per event pricing. I would never do that.


----------



## WMPI (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's what I know about Home Depots and Lowes in my area. Five years ago they wen't for 50k to 95k. Now that these national companies came in they bought them all up for 43k to 57k. They all are including in there contracts removal of excess sand. Question is who determines what the excess amount is. At thousand per lot for cleaning the can all go stuff it. A lowes contract came across my desk two months ago. The lot is 180,000 square feet, there "target contractor price" was $23,464.00. I told them I would do it for that price if they provided the wheel loader/fuel card and a baby sitting service for my child. No reply....


----------



## WMPI (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks babe for the offer but your not that cute !!


----------

